# 2013 Impulso Ultegra upgrade...



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Greetings folks,

I've been reading up a lot and riding a lot, and the N+1 theory is strong about bike ownership. I'm currently riding a 2013 Impulso Ultegra (in Celeste, of course) and thus far, I've been pretty happy with it. Running a stock config except I had the brakes swapped out from Reparto Corse to Ultegra recently to give myself a little more clearance for bigger tires (running 28mm).

I'm intending to start training a little more during the 'winter' (I live in CA) and I think I'd like to turn this into my foul weather bike and get something a little nicer for general use. And yes, it's a WANT, I know, not a need. Given my current frame Aluminum I was pondering delving into carbon this time around, so starting to get some rides on a few various brands. A friend was nice and loaned me his Synapse 105 to just get a feel for how it rides differently. Because I can take this bike on longer rides, I think it'll give me a fair idea.

The bike I'm eyeing, and would likely like to get, is the Infinito CV Chorus. The great LBS I give most of my business to had one in stock, but they don't anymore, so I might talk to em to see if they're getting another in. My question is overall, will the CV be quite different ride-wise than the Synapse? I'm trying to ride as many as I can to get a feel, but finding a Ti bike to try out might be a tough ask. (the Sage Skyline looks amazing).

TLR How different are CV carbon from other carbon bikes? All my experience thus far has been with Aluminum.

thanks!
Andy


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

IIRC the Impulso and the Infinito CV share geometries, so the steering feel should be the same for the two frames. The Synapse is a little bit slower, more "American" in it's steering response.

In my experience, nice carbon frames, like the Infinito CV do not feel that different on a short spin, but the cumulative fatigue after a long day in the saddle is less. So you might feel a bit fresher and that could make you faster on a technical descent at the end of a long day in the saddle. Maybe.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Fatigue is certainly a good thing to get rid of. My longest day in the saddle has been 80 miles so far, but 2016-2017 I'm hoping to get out and do more Fondos in my area and a charity ride or two. 

You are absolutely right in the 'feel' of the Synapse is a lot different from the Impulso already. So I'm now very curious to see how the CV stacks up.


----------

